# Spelt Bread in the Bread Maker-Recipes Please!



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

My Husband is all fired up about making spelt bread, (he's already gone out and bought spelt flour) but he really wants to use the machine. Does anyone have any good recipes for this? I would really like to encourage his latest whim!


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

1 cup water
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 egg
3/4 tsp. salt
3 tbsp. brown sugar
4 cups whole grain spelt flour
1 1/4 tsp. yeast

I haven't tried this recipe myself - let me know how it turns out!


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

I'll post my recipe tomorrow (too late now). It's a good one. If you don't hear from me, remind me please.

Christie


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Shantimama, I will have him try it. ChristieB, I would love to see yours as well!


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.breadmachinedigest.com/cr...e-a-bread.html

This is a freeware program that creates custom bread machine recipes. It does have an option for using spelt flour; I haven't tried the spelt option but have had good luck making other breads with it.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back here, but here is my recipe. It comes from The Breadman's Healthy Bread Book by George Burnett (I highly recommend it for bread machine users!). I've made a couple of changes. The quantities here are for a 2 lb. loaf, I hope that's OK. I really like this bread, and I hope you do too.

1 egg plus enough water to equal 1 1/2 cups
2 Tbs. oil
2 Tbs. honey
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. lecithin (optional)
4 cups whole spelt flour
3 Tbs. whole flax seeds, ground in a spice grinder (definitely optional - I added this to the recipe)
4 Tbs. powdered whey or powdered milk (I don't use this, and it works fine)
3 tsp. yeast

Hope it works for you. I don't use nearly that much yeast, but I live at 8,000 ft. This is what his recipe calls for, and it's probably right. If it doesn't work the first time you make it, though, decrease the yeast by about 1/4 tsp. the next time and see if that helps.

Christie

ETA that the egg is my addition, but I find that without it the bread is just too crumbly. Another addition that helps, too is some cooked rice cereal (like Rice and Shine). I rarely remember to have some cooked though before making bread, so I haven't used it enough to have quantities. I'm guessing about 1/4 cup. That and the egg make a really nice loaf.


----------

